# How to have fun turning acrylic blanks with carbide tools



## scrofts1219 (Jun 4, 2020)

I’ve made thousands of pens with 99.9% made using wood blanks. One of my next door neighbors, age 9, popped into my garage/shop a few days ago. She loves to look at all my projects. She saw a box tucked away with some acrylic blanks (not alumilite) and picked out six pieces and begged me to make six pens for her best friends. Can never say no to her (I have 8 granddaughters) so the project began. It helped me remember why I love wood and can’t stand acrylic. Anyone seen posts or videos or tips that show how to do acrylics with carbide tools so that it’s enjoyable. I do have the NR inserts but still not fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Mr Vic (Jun 4, 2020)

My opinion, ditch the carbide and use a skew. That's what I use.


----------



## carlmorrell (Jun 4, 2020)

Not all acrylics turn the same. Alumilite is really easy to turn.  Whatever you use to turn with, make sure it is sharp.  I took some bad advice a few years ago regarding carbide tools, was told to only use it like a scraper.  I switch back and forth depending on material, mood, luck etc.


----------



## Darrin (Jun 4, 2020)

Use a roughing gouge till the very end then use carbide for finish cuts. That’s at least how I do it.


----------



## keithlong (Jun 4, 2020)

I use the square radius carbide and I hold the tool at an angle and it is a whole lot easier to turn them and the shavings come off in ribbons.


----------



## Magicbob (Jun 4, 2020)

With NR cutters be sure you are below center


----------



## wolf creek knives (Jun 4, 2020)

I'm with you on the wood issue Steven.  I've never gotten into acrylic blanks although I've been given some beautiful acrylic blanked pens, they're in my collection.  I've got boxes and boxes of wood blanks and close to 500bf of uncut lumber that will at some point become blanks/scales provided I don't croak before I get around to it.  When I have the need to turn an acrylic blank I've got a friend here on the IAP I send everything to and he does beautiful work.  I've actually highlighted some of his work on this forum with credit being given to him (cause anyone would laugh out loud if they thought I'd turned them).  None of my neighbors pop in so I don't have that problem, but then again my neighbors live 3/4 of a mile or more away from me.


----------



## EricRN (Jun 4, 2020)

Darrin said:


> Use a roughing gouge till the very end then use carbide for finish cuts. That’s at least how I do it.


+1. This is my method too.


----------



## magpens (Jun 4, 2020)

I use nothing but carbide. . Round cutter, but not NR.

With acrylic, I have found that I must always take very light cuts. . But I use a metal-working lathe and I think that makes turning acrylic easier.

Hope you can work your way through this project as I know how much pleasure it will eventually bring to your little neighbor !!

I have 5 granddaughters.


----------



## RobS (Jun 4, 2020)

Are you turning true acrylic or polyester?

Polyester is chippy and works best with a negative scraper.  Carbide will tend to catch and chip and makes me cry.

Acrylics (not polyester) and Alumilite work well a round carbide cutter, a flat top tool rest (https://www.penturners.org/threads/custom-made-penturning-tools-accessories.92501/) With enough skill you can then run a square carbide cutter to smooth out.


----------



## duderubble (Jun 4, 2020)

Flap disc to within 1/8" of final diameter and then switch to carbide. It will cut the time by 2/3 and the surface left by the flap disc is seldom chippy. When close to final profile switch to 220  sandpaper.


----------



## jcm71 (Jun 4, 2020)

If you don’t already have a negative rake insert, raise your tool rest so that the cutting edge of the insert is about 1/8 inch above center.  Present your tool to the blank at a slightly downward angle.  Experiment.


----------



## scrofts1219 (Jun 4, 2020)

RobS said:


> Are you turning true acrylic or polyester?
> 
> Polyester is chippy and works best with a negative scraper. Carbide will tend to catch and chip and makes me cry.
> 
> Acrylics (not polyester) and Alumilite work well a round carbide cutter, a flat top tool rest (https://www.penturners.org/threads/custom-made-penturning-tools-accessories.92501/) With enough skill you can then run a square carbide cutter to smooth out.



Acrylics. Never polyester. I like turning Alumilite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## scrofts1219 (Jun 4, 2020)

duderubble said:


> Flap disc to within 1/8" of final diameter and then switch to carbide. It will cut the time by 2/3 and the surface left by the flap disc is seldom chippy. When close to final profile switch to 220 sandpaper.



Not sure I’ve ever heard the term “flap disc.” Getting it to round is what I dislike the most. The good news is that no big finishing steps like CA!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## scrofts1219 (Jun 4, 2020)

Mr Vic said:


> My opinion, ditch the carbide and use a skew. That's what I use.



Never used a skew. The guy who sold me my first large convinced me to just use carbide so I never learned traditional tools. Maybe I’ll try. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## duderubble (Jun 4, 2020)

scrofts1219 said:


> Not sure I’ve ever heard the term “flap disc.” Getting it to round is what I dislike the most. The good news is that no big finishing steps like CA!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


One of these on and angle grinder. Turn the lathe slow while the grinder runs.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 4, 2020)

Round carbide cutter works good for me. As mention not all plastics are acrylic and not all acrylics are easy to turn. I always finish every blank off with my skew. Just such a clean cut and right to polishing.


----------



## David350 (Jun 5, 2020)

Scott, I too get good results with the round carbide cutter.  I do use my shopsmith with a disc sander attachment to knock off the corners and sand the blanks down closer to finished size before going to the lathe.  This saves time on the lathe, helps me avoid chipping, and saves the sharpness of the cutter for just finishing the turning.  In case you are unfamiliar with the polyester blanks (Rhino seems to be one of the larger makers), they are fairly easy to turn and polish up beautifully...


----------



## Sylvanite (Jun 5, 2020)

See https://www.penturners.org/threads/not-all-plastics-are-acrylic.148328/.

Acrylic is one of the easier materials to turn, sand, and polish.

If you are experiencing gouging, chipping, or chatter when turning a synthetic material, the issue is most likely spindle speed, tool presentation, or tool pressure.  Simply switching from steel to carbide will not necessarily fix the problem.


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 5, 2020)

Acrylic is a type of resin and not a generic term for all resins. 

Polyester resin is not necessarily chippy. The polyester resin I cast turns quite nicely.

Alumilite is not a product but a brand. The Alumilite resins we cast are either urethane (clear, clear slow and white) or epoxy (amazing clear cast).

I turn all resins with a skew. Just saying.

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## scrofts1219 (Jun 5, 2020)

Thanks everyone. Some good ideas to explore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

